# HTML-Zelle automatisch strecken / anpassen



## vercetti (20. Juli 2006)

moin,

ich habe auf einer dynamischen Seite per include Befehl eine HTML-Datei includiert,
die die obere Hälfte des Seitenlayouts beschreibt.

Nach diesem Include erzeugt die dynamische Seite verschieden große, dynamische Tabellen.

Nun habe ich das Problem, wenn ich in der HTML-Include der Haupttabellenzelle eine Größe (height) gebe, dass dann der dynamische Inhalt überlappt.

Beispiel:

include-Html
...
...
<td height="500">
<!-- Beginn des dynamischen Inhalts-->

die dynamische Seite erzeugt eine Tabelle, die zufällig 600 px hoch ist
Resultat: Die Tabelle ist größer als die eigentliche Seite, was zur Folge hat, dass sie unten über den Rahmen (border:1px hinausgeht.


Habt ihr ne Lösung für dieses Problem, außer der, dass ich in  den HTML-Include eine größere Höhe eingebe?

mfg vercetti


----------



## Azi (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Wird die Höhe überhaupt gebraucht? Wenn nicht, kannst du sie ganz weglassen.

Azi


----------



## vercetti (20. Juli 2006)

ja die Höhe wird in sofern gebraucht, als dass jede Seite mindestens so groß sein soll, dass rechts im Browser Scrollbalken erscheinen


----------



## Azi (20. Juli 2006)

Hi!

Dann helfen 500px nichts. Nimm 100%, oder (falls möglich, ich weiss es nicht) 110%, dann wird auf alle Fälle ein Scrollbalken erscheinen.

Azi


----------



## Maik (20. Juli 2006)

Das von dir beschriebene Tabellenverhalten bzw.Problem kann ich so nicht bestätigen.

Wenn die eingefügte Tabelle höher als die vorgegebenen 500 Pixel ist, wird die Tabellenzelle entsprechend nach unten ausgedehnt.


----------

